# Broken Remote



## St. Paul (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Sears garage door opener. The other night the remotes quit working. You have to hold the wall button for it to go down. Do I have a bad door sensor, how do I troubleshoot this?


----------



## Animal (Aug 26, 2008)

Or the sensor got out of wack. Sometimes I hit mine with the garbage can and it messes up the line of sight for the sensors.


----------



## samfoster (Sep 2, 2008)

St. Paul said:


> I have a Sears garage door opener. The other night the remotes quit working. You have to hold the wall button for it to go down. Do I have a bad door sensor, how do I troubleshoot this?



The only way is to make sure it go down the whole way is to hold the wall button down the whole time. Its very annoying when I use the remote outside and have to play with it till it goes all the way down.

__________________
Sam Foster
Yorkshire, UK
Yorkshire Garage Doors


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 2, 2008)

If the wall button made it go down with one press previously, rather than needing to be held, look for bad sensors or similar.

--Bushytails


----------

